# GPU-Z 0.3.2 driver issue?



## ChrisF (Mar 8, 2009)

I got on the pc this morning, and noticed rivatuner's temp. monitors in the taskbar were no longer there, so I re-activated them. Also real-temp was not open. Then i went to open GPU-Z and i get these errors, one after the other. 

Could not install driver: The specific service has been marked for deletion.

Hit OK...

Could not stop driver: The service cannot accept control messages at this time.

Any ideas?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2009)

just reboot your pc


----------



## ChrisF (Mar 8, 2009)

i hope your wrong, brb

edit: I fail, thank you Mr. Wizard. Why does that happen?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2009)

gpuz unpacks the driver to windows temp directory. when it closes it removes it. if a second gpuz is running at that time windows marks the service to be deleted when that second gpuz closes. when you start another gpuz now that service is already there and marked for deletion and will not accept new connections -> problem


----------



## ChrisF (Mar 9, 2009)

oh ok, thank you!


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 9, 2009)

after bios flash gpu-z dont read the right clock speeds!!!i have it 500/750 but it shows 625/993


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> after bios flash gpu-z dont read the right clock speeds!!!i have it 500/750 but it shows 625/993



make a new thread and dont forget to include a screenshot


----------

